# Privacy Screen for Backyard Pool



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Pictures as promised. It wasn't supposed to rain today but the concrete is set and the holes got filled in after the pictures.

I found these instructions online Vinyl Lattice Fence Building Instructions I guess It's a matter of asking the right question. This site recommends 2x6 rails. I think 2x4 will be adequate.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Privacy accomplished! This was the original but now my wife wants me to continue the lattice to the ground which means two more pieces and one more bottom rail. I did not take progress pictures as I worked yesterday. We went from cold, rainy weather Saturday to brutally hot and humid yesterday. I just wanted to get it done so I could take a swim. My plan is to take down the lattice and lower rails in the off season. 

I may or may not post more pictures if and when I add the bottom lattice. I sort of like the idea of being able to see that part of the pool from the porch. I would appreciate comments good or bad.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Creepo neighbors spying on you or something?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> Creepo neighbors spying on you or something?


I'm imagining a creepy old guy in the window with binoculars, as his wife is in the pool. That screen definitely gets the point across of "this is meant for you not to see us."


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks good but yea, tell us what your neighbor is doing.......


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like it will do the job, but have you started looking at trees yet? I remember this problem being around for a while, that's all time they could have been growing.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes that's the back story. These people are A-holes. See http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/privacy-tree-suggestions-pics-71137/

Still weighing my options for better privacy solutions. Currently consider ing more trees like the one I have. I thing the Green Giants will get too big.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim F said:


> Yes that's the back story. These people are A-holes. See http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/privacy-tree-suggestions-pics-71137/
> 
> Still weighing my options for better privacy solutions. Currently consider ing more trees like the one I have. I thing the Green Giants will get too big.


Use Bamboo or Elephant grass. dorf dude...


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I was going through old posts and realized I never posted a picture of the completed fence. My wife had me add two panels to the bottom because it looked unfinished. Now planning to add some sort of vine plant to make it blend in. The good news is the problem tennants got kicked out and I've worked things out with the homeowner next door. Still, I like my privacy while swimming. 

I had mounted these panels with all wheather screws into the mesh. These don't allow any movement so they are now starting to pop free. So now I'm looking for some sort of materials or fasteners I can us that will allow movement. 

Any ideas.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was going to suggest you invite a bunch of fat ugly friends over...give them the keys to the house and leave....tell them that skinny dipping is ok....


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Jim F said:


> I was going through old posts and realized I never posted a picture of the completed fence. My wife had me add two panels to the bottom because it looked unfinished.* Now planning to add some sort of vine plant to make it blend in.* The good news is the problem tennants got kicked out and I've worked things out with the homeowner next door. Still, I like my privacy while swimming.


I like the idea of a vine, I think it would look good, but I'd talk to a local plant nursery or ag office regarding the choice. You want something fast growing enough to look good in one season if you plan on taking the lattice down in the winter.
And don't forget the blooms and pollination. While a flowering vine would look awesome, you probably don't want something that will attract bees from all over the state while you're out there splashing around.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Be aware that many areas have zoning restrictions on how high you can make a fence.

Another idea would be to install a pergola over there and encourage something like a grape vine to grow on it. That would have it's end as high as the existing fence and the leaf cover over it would provide the same degree of privacy to the pool. All without being a 'fence' per-se, and you'd get another shaded area in the yard.


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

Jim F said:


> I had mounted these panels with all wheather screws into the mesh. These don't allow any movement so they are now starting to pop free. So now I'm looking for some sort of materials or fasteners I can us that will allow movement.
> 
> Any ideas.


There is a fastener (screw w/a built-in washer) made for plastic lattice that allows for expansion and contraction of the material, it should be in the same location as the lattice at the big box store.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A lot of the time that lattice is installed in a frame and the frame is anchored. You leave enough gap around the lattice in the frame channel to allow for expansion/contraction. 

For your setup it might be easily solved by boring out the holes in the lattice a bit. Then reinstall the screws but with a washer under the head. This would keep them tighter to the surface but still allow some sideways expansion. Some nylon or plastic washers might be best, but you'd want to get ones that has some degree of UV resistance. Otherwise exposure to the sunlight would degrade them over time.


----------

